# Here's your Secret Santa match-ups...



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, gang here's what my fickle fingers of fate have pulled out of the proverbial hat... this is a hybrid arrangement, and I will explain thoroughly how it works:

 For the MEDS group:
 Beendiggin will send to Dean
 Dean will send to Digswithstick
 Digswithstick will send to Joethecrow
 Joethecrow will send to Texasdigger
 Texasdigger will send to Madpaddla
 Madpaddla will send to Peerjey
 Peerjey will send to Beendiggin

 For the ACL group:

 Sodapopbob will send to Fishnuts
 Fishnuts will send to Splante
 Splante will send to Sodapopbob

 For the WHATEVER group, you are paired up like last year, you send to each other.. wit me?? Goood!

 I hope all of you will just enjoy this for what it is.. a fun thing to do with your friends and fellow bottle enthusiasts on ABN.. I'm a wee bit tuckered out from working today, but tomorrow (Sunday) I will make sure you all get an email from me with the name and address of your match-up. That will give you all next week to get your goodies in the mail.. the goal is to have everything sent out by Friday, Dec 17th.. 

 Have FUN with this, PLEASE!! I thank everyone who joined in this year.. never thought we'd get to 50!! Yikes!! [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2010)

How do we get each others ship info? Pm each other or how?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, Joe! That info is available HERE  []


----------



## woody (Dec 11, 2010)

lol...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah,...got it Charles...It's been a long week,... Laur (and her computer) are down w/ problems, and I've been back into my debilitating headaches,...so I kina overlooked or missed that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I'm wiped out too! I think we all need a good vacation!! []


----------



## ktbi (Dec 11, 2010)

If we're going to vote on that - I'll raise my hand for us all taking a week off!!!....Ron


----------



## ajohn (Dec 11, 2010)

I vote for two......Paid!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay,...I'm in.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

Hows about the rest of the year!? []


----------



## epackage (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a little lost, so I'm NOT getting from Chuck1188 and giving to JVHarp ?   I thought we were interacting with 2 other members ?  Let me know please Charlie....Thanx


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

Good morning....

 Jim, you are paired up with Chuck1188 and will be sending to each other, like last year. 

 I've begun emailing everyone with instructions on what to do, and will be finished this afternoon.

 If any of you does not get an email from me TODAY, let me know as soon as possible.. 

 Have a marvelous day!! []


----------



## ajohn (Dec 12, 2010)

It is a marvelous day!Already in the 70's,sunny with a mild breeze.Sometimes living in 'ol smoggy Cal. has it's "awe,this ain't so bad" moments.Now I'm gonna hang out with my children and those Sunday go to meetings folks fer a couple of hours.You guys have a good day.  Anthony-J.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

You go enjoy it, AJ!! []

 Okay, I just finished emailing everyone with the name and address of their lucky recipient.

 IF any of you don't have an email from me, tell me as soon as possible!!

 Otherwise, my work is done here, it's up to you good folks to have a great time with this!! 

 Remember to try your bestest to get the packages in the mail by Friday the 17th..

 Have a super-duper fun time, gang!! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

Calling all MEDS group people: I MUFFED UP!!!

 Somehow I forgot to put BOTTLE109 in my description of the loop ..so it is actually as follows:

 Beendiggin will send to Dean 
 Dean will send to Digswithstick 
 Digswithstick will send to Bottle109
 Bottle109 will send to JOETHECROW
 Joethecrow will send to Texasdigger 
 Texasdigger will send to Madpaddla 
 Madpaddla will send to Peerjey 
 Peerjey will send to Beendiggin 

 I apologize profusely for any misunderstanding!! Glad we nipped that one.. wsheww!! [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)

Just a quick update.. I've already gotten confirmation from all but 14 of you that you've received the name and address of your giftee.. which I would say is pretty good, but I won't rest easy until I've heard back from ALL of you! []
 I will be patrolling the forum, looking to pick the rest of you off with private messages.. make sure there's room in your inboxes for me!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Just a quick update.. I've already gotten confirmation from all but 14 of you that you've received the name and address of your giftee.. which I would say is pretty good, but I won't rest easy until I've heard back from ALL of you! []
> I will be patrolling the forum, looking to pick the rest of you off with private messages.. make sure there's room in your inboxes for me!


 
 We could have saved you a lot of trouble by just asking the person we are paired up with what their address was [] But your Santa soooo you rule lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)

True, Ricky, I could have said "Here's the Match-ups, I'm outta heee.. " It is not how this Santa does his bizz.. If there are any botch-ups, it's all on me, so the redundancies are there to cover my own buttocks! []


----------



## woody (Dec 13, 2010)

I sent mine out, today!!!![]


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 13, 2010)

mines going out tomorrow.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)

And so it begins... []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 14, 2010)

Sent mine off Priority this morning.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 14, 2010)

It's POSTAL!!!!
 PRIORITY MAIL!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh Oh, Preston's going Postal, watch out![]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 14, 2010)

A note to people about to ship.....
 If you are going to use parcel post mail, don't go to priority, it's only about 50Â¢ more but it ships in about 3-5 days. 
 Just a note to people who don't know........[]


----------



## epackage (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi PJ
    I think you're comma was in the wrong place in your sentence....


 "If you are going to use parcel post mail don't, go to priority, it's only about 50Â¢ more but it ships in about 3-5 days"

 Jim  =O)


----------



## woody (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, I noticed that, too. []


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 14, 2010)

Went out this morning .
 Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all!
     bill


----------



## peejrey (Dec 14, 2010)

Look, I have to take English 10 nex semester,,,,,,,,Dont make me wory about it now,,,,,,,,  the way it looks i may-be out 4 the rest of the yer.


----------



## epackage (Dec 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> Look, I have to take English 10 nex semester,,,,,,,,Dont make me wory about it now,,,,,,,,  the way it looks i may-be out 4 the rest of the yer.


 Was just pullin' your leg my man...   =O)


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 14, 2010)

Picked, packaged and sent today.   It feels good to randomly place bottles in a box, and send them to someone I have never met hoping that they will like them.  This has been fun!  Thanks for your time!

 Brad


----------



## peejrey (Dec 14, 2010)

Was just pullin' your leg

 Don't pull to hard!!![]

 Just got a call from my wonderful Superintendent, "NO SCHOOL TOMORROW!!!!!"


----------



## nydigger (Dec 14, 2010)

Package is away! Ho,Ho,Ho!  Should be there in about 2 days! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my new friends here on the forum! []


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 14, 2010)

I also sent my package out today...Merry Christmas !


----------



## ktbi (Dec 14, 2010)

Package is on the way.....I had fun picking out something and sending it off....Hope you enjoy it Rick (RICKJJ59W)!!!
 Ron


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 14, 2010)

It pleases me a great deal to see that gifts are being sent!! 
  There's only a scant few who have not confirmed that they got my shipping info email.. I hope they will check in and confirm or say "what email?" or work it out on their own.. I'm heading out on vacation on Friday morning and will only have limited access to the internet for the last week before Christmas, and it would really help me enjoy my trip knowing everyone is up to speed on this...
 Let me also remind this fine crew that a special bonus gift is being sent to one of you by John aka Baltodigger.. []
 Keep up the good work, my excellent forum cronies!!


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 14, 2010)

mine went out this morning.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Greg.. have a safe and fun trip!!!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> It pleases me a great deal to see that gifts are being sent!!
> There's only a scant few who have not confirmed that they got my shipping info email.. I hope they will check in and confirm or say "what email?" or work it out on their own.. I'm heading out on vacation on Friday morning and will only have limited access to the internet for the last week before Christmas, and it would really help me enjoy my trip knowing everyone is up to speed on this...
> ...


 
  I got cha there hammer........Not shipped yet. As far as that goes not even in the box.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 14, 2010)

Hammer down:

 I ain't put it together yet neither..[]

 ...rabbit ears...


----------



## markh (Dec 14, 2010)

hey Greg,
 Mine's in the mail. enjoy. 

 Mark


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Package is on the way.....I had fun picking out something and sending it off....Hope you enjoy it Rick (RICKJJ59W)!!!
> Ron


 
 I'll enjoy a slick! its Christmas Man!  []
  Im sending your box out tomorrow.I hope it don't take forever to reach you.
   The mail must go through! how fast is another story.The pony Express rides again [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 And you spelled worry wrong lol 
  But I shouldnt talk."The king of spell check" []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 15, 2010)

cyberdigger ~

 I haven't received fishnuts mailing address yet. I sent both you and fishnuts a pm, but haven't heard back from either of you. I deleted my inbox just in case, but there really weren't enough messages in it to be a problem. 

 I'm ready to ship.

 Thanks a lot.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 15, 2010)

Santa Charlie ~

 Thanks for making a list and checking it twice. I received fishnuts mailing address and package will go out today.

 Bob


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's to Texasdigger,... Brad, I finally got to town and grabbed some packing tape....Your bottle is by the front door and I will take it to yhr P.O. ship tomorrow! (Thursday Dec 16th) I think you're really gonna like it! ( Although I DID look through my meds,...We don't have a lot of Texas stuff back east/Up north... I think your going to still like it.... MERRY CHRISTMAS!)[]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it yalls understanding that the person who you are paired up with send you something and you send them something. I received a really nice bottle in the mail today ,but it is not from the person who I sent to. The person I sent to I know is correct (confirmed by pic and Cybers Email)it's kinda got me wondering what's happenin. I'd hate to return the bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

Geez,...maybe someone got confused and you can iron it out yet Rory... Perhaps you could contact them somehow and figger it out to the good of everyone...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Rory.. that one is from forum member Deep Digger ..seems to be a random act of generosity, not part of this particular operation! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> cyberdigger ~
> 
> ...


 
 LOL "FISHNUTS" gotta love it []


----------



## soda bottle (Dec 15, 2010)

Road Dog , I thought I was supposed to send you a bottle????


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 15, 2010)

It's true, guys!! Road Dog and Soda Bottle are matched up for this year's Secret Santa! Don't let this confuse you.. the bottle Rory just got was for some other occasion.. carry on, guys! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 15, 2010)

JOETHECROW: looks like for 2 years in a row you are the first recipient!! []


----------



## soda bottle (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay,  I'm picking out something now.  I will get this out to you tomorrow.  Merry Christmas.  Jake


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya'll have to excuse me I've had a tough day. Charlie emailed me and said the bottle was from Deep Digger. Then I realized I had bought that bottle from him and forgot. DOH![]  SOoooooooooooo...........let's forget I mentioned this.[] 
 I spent the better part of my mornung battling with the County Tax folks. I paid 84 dollars in property tax for my old car last year. This year it is 364 dollars. Yeah, we had some words. Got it worked out though.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> JOETHECROW: looks like for 2 years in a row you are the first recipient!! []


 

 Charlie,..It might have read that way at a glance.. I was actually feeling vaguely guilty for letting this much of the week get by me, and wanted Texasdigger to know his was staged and ready to ship!...HOWEVER,...that doesn't prevent me from grinning in anticipation every day on the snowy trip out to the mailbox.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 15, 2010)

Geez, you're right! I read your post again, CAREFULLY.. are we a frazzled lot or what!? []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey,...if we're this frazzled, just think what the poor non-bottle people must feel like...[]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> mine went out this morning.  greg





> Let me also remind this fine crew that a special bonus gift is being sent to one of you by John aka Baltodigger..


 
   Sent out today.....Merry Christmas


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know any non-bottle people any more.. except family, friends, customers.. neighbors.. store employees.. actually I mostly know only non-bottle people.. except for you ABN crew, who I communicate with more than anybody else, except... [] All I know is I am quite, quite burnt..


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine went out today. Now I can go back to being a Scrooge. []  ~Mike


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 16, 2010)

Sent mine usps priority!!  Merry Christmas


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's to Texasdigger,... Brad, I finally got to town and grabbed some packing tape....Your bottle is by the front door and I will take it to yhr P.O. ship tomorrow! (Thursday Dec 16th) I think you're really gonna like it! ( Although I DID look through my meds,...We don't have a lot of Texas stuff back east/Up north... I think your going to still like it.... MERRY CHRISTMAS!)[]


 


*SHIPPED!!!!! []*


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 16, 2010)

Pat's thingy is on the way.. []


----------



## Dean (Dec 16, 2010)

Received mine!!!  Thanks to Beendiggin;

 MERRY CHRISTMAS to You & Yours






 Dean Marvel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2010)

Ron's bottle was sent out yesterday at 3:45 pm Allentown time [8D]
   Over and out


----------



## idigjars (Dec 16, 2010)

Mailed mine to Jamie this morning.  Paul


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks I really appreciate it!  I am sure I will love it!  Merry Christmas everyone!

 Brad


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 16, 2010)

Shipped today on my lunch break to Insulators Rule.....hope you enjoy.Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markh (Dec 16, 2010)

Mine package arrived today from bottle34nut, not one but TWO awesome sodas!! I don't have anything like this in my collection - a very nice looking hutch, P.F. Hagen Atlantic City, and beautiful green taper top squat soda, J O'Kane/ Philada. My 12 year old son, who collects sodas, already has his eye on the  O'Kane. Maybe I'll let him put it on his shelf. []

 Thanks Greg and have a Merry Christmas,
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are super nice Mark....Way to go Greg![]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine is going Out  today[8D]--to  JVHarp------Enjoy[]


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 17, 2010)

Woody's are all bubble-wrapped up in a flat rate priority box and ready to be mailed today.
 Sending him two (duplicates of course) of my favorite local bottles...hope he likes them as well as I do!

 Barbara


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2010)

I just wanted to take a moment and thank BOTTLE109 (Dan)...My bottle came today...Wow,....A very nice med I must say!....(and one I didn't have at that....[] Merry Christmas Dan!....(and everyone here).....Thank you so much,...I'm happy, and hope everyone gets the same warm buzz from sending out,...and getting a great bottle! Here's a pic or two....(Also, whether the "Ginger" thing was incidental, or planned,....vr. cool)[]







 P.S. The embossing reads, SANFORD'S / THE DELICIOUS FAMILY MEDICINE / GINGER.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 17, 2010)

*


----------



## bottle109 (Dec 17, 2010)

You are welcome Joe!! Merry Christmas and a healthy New Year.
 Oh the packing sock's can be used if you cut the bottoms off and cut a thumb hole
 and wear them under your gloves to prevent the nasty poison ivy from sneaking in between the
 end of your cuff and the top of the glove, just a suggestion[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2010)

A package was sitting at my door step when I got home from work today.I thought it was for my wife because she often gets art supply's delivered to the house. But wait------the box looked different,THE BOTTLE SANTA HAS ARIVED! []

   Thanks for the cool gifts Ron (KTBI). The ABN mug.  the Outhouse calendar  and the cool "Ess of Ginger" bottle. I will use the mug daily,and its just the right size to, LARGE!  [8D] Cafineeeeeeee!
   Hey how did you know I needed a outhouse calendar? I just told my wife  just the other day to get me one. 
   Anyway thanks for the cool stuff.
   Oh and your wrapping job makes mine look like a 3 year old wrapped it  lol sorry I had no bubble wrap or wrapping paper yet so I used the funny papers. Its all I had.
   Have a Merry Christmas* and a Happy New year !   Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2010)

COFFEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot to thank "Chuck" for getting this show on the road.
 Thanx CHUCK! Merry Christmas []


----------



## ktbi (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad you like them Rick....really looking forward to your(my) package.....Ron


----------



## botlenut (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, canyadigit-Aaron, I sent you out a gift today via Priority Mail, Hope you enjoy it, as much as I enjoyed giving it. Have a Merry Christmas. Special thanks to cyberdigger, for taking charge of Gift Exchange. Great job.


----------



## woody (Dec 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: BarbaraInCalif
> 
> Woody's are all bubble-wrapped up in a flat rate priority box and ready to be mailed today.
> Sending him two (duplicates of course) of my favorite local bottles...hope he likes them as well as I do!
> ...


 
 Thanks, Barbara..... you should be getting mine any day, if not already. I hope you like your bottle I got you.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 17, 2010)

Well  Ho-Ho-Ho aint yall something.

 Now here it is Fri. nite and I haven't sent mine to Charlie............and what's this two gifts. Well how about that. That ol' white beard of mine done got me in the giving mood now.

 Went to a buds house today and his 3 yo Granddaughter runs and says "Papa, Santa Claus is at the door."

 Paula says after Christmas it's gotta be trimmed and she means trimmed.

 Out in the AM.


----------



## woody (Dec 17, 2010)

A few more years and a few more pounds and you'll make a good Santa, Pat!!![]


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine was sent today to Slag Pile Digger.... Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 17, 2010)

cOMEEEEE ONNNNNN !  I WNAT TO SEE SOMEONE OPEN A PRESENT![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2010)

Howdy y'all! I'm in the south! [] Thought it would be warmer down here, but NOOOOO..
 It was a long drive.. I'm wiped out.. I'll catch up with you folks on the morrow.. keep up the good work, everybody!!
 -Chas


----------



## splante (Dec 18, 2010)

wow received 3 awesome  ACL bottles from my secret santa...
 I made out like a bandit thanks fishnuts....
   I  also feel like a bandit....Hope Sodapop likes the local bottle I sent and hope its up to collectors standards . I am still new at this . Bottles I received are in excellant condition


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Brian (BNE74HONDA),
 I'm ashamed to admit that I finally picked out, packed up, and shipped your package today. Given state of international shipping, there is a reasonably good chance that you don't see this until after Christmas. Sorry about that. Hopefully, it will be an extention of the holilday season when it arrives. Merry Christmas!


----------



## glass man (Dec 18, 2010)

IDIGJARS[PAUL] [MINE]AND OLDIHTRACTOR [JOHN] NINA'S] YALL'S IS ON THE WAY! [JOHN AND PAUL? MAN IF ONLY WE HAD GEORGE AND RINGO TOO..[8D]] MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU GUYS AND YOUR LOVED ONES AND ALL ON HERE TOO!!! SOME OF THE KINDESS FOLK'S I HAVE EVER MET! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!! JAMIE


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 18, 2010)

> Hey, canyadigit-Aaron, I sent you out a gift today via Priority Mail, Hope you enjoy it, as much as I enjoyed giving it. Have a Merry Christmas. Special thanks to cyberdigger, for taking charge of Gift Exchange. Great job.


 
 Right on man.  Mine's in the mail too.  It should be there by mid-week.  I'm sure I'll enjoy whatever you sent, and I'm sure you'll enjoy the one I sent too.  This is great!  NYDIGGER, Jen got your package off too.  It'll be there mid-week as well.  Funny how two people in NY got two people in CA and visa-versa.  RIGHT ON!!!  Happy Holidays to all and a big ol thank you to Charlie for setting it all up this year!


----------



## epackage (Dec 18, 2010)

Actually bought a few things direct from E-Bay for my bottle partner and used his address as the shipping address but the lady was a DOPE and sent them here, now I need to get them out monday in hopes they arrive on time.....AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 18, 2010)

Texasdigger sent me an excellent Secret Santa gift.  It was awesome.  Thanks so much.  Many of them I had never seen before.  TXdigger pls send me a PM with your address.  I wrote you a PM and your box was full.  Thanks again and Merry Christmas.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2010)

Can ya show us Mad?[]


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry its dark here but I will post the pics tomorrow.  I was soo happy.  Thanks


----------



## athometoo (Dec 18, 2010)

just sent mine in the mail today . working daylight to dark 7 days a week . sam


----------



## soda bottle (Dec 19, 2010)

Received my secret Santa Saturday!  I love the two Squats and the coin. 

  I don't know how you knew I collected coins, but that was very cool. 

 Your's should be on it's way.  The post office said Monday or Tuesday.

 Well enough with the talk.  Here's the pics..  Thanks again Rory. Jake


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 19, 2010)

Splante ~

 I received your bottle yesterday. It arrived in great shape, and I absolutely love it! And since I wasn't all that familiar with the town of Warwick, Rhode Island, I did some research and found the following on Wikipedia. I was amazed with how much historical stuff there is in the area. I even Google Earthed it and was able to "fly" over the entire vacinity with a bird's-eye-view. I was impressed with all the big trees, and the fact that that part of the country is almost entirely surrounded by water. Now I feel like a member of the "club" where the first shot of the American Revolution was fired!  []

 Thanks again,

 Bob

 {From Wikipedia}

*Warwick* (pronounced /ËˆwÉ’rÉªk/ (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


listen) _WORR-ik_) is a city in Kent County, Rhode Island, United States. It is the second largest city in the state, with a population of 85,808 at the 2000 census. Its mayor has been Scott Avedisian since 2000. Founded by Samuel Gorton in 1642, Warwick has witnessed major events in American history. Warwick was decimated during King Philip's War (1675â€“76) and was the site of the first shot fired during the American Revolution, in June 1772, against the British schooner GaspÃ©e. Warwick is also the home of revolutionary war general Nathanael Greene, George Washington's second-in-command, and the Civil War hero of the battle of Gettysburg, General George S. Greene.

 Warwick Club Beverages - 7 oz -  West Warwick, R.I. - Anchor Hocking - 1955


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2010)

BIG SHOUT OUT to Chuck1188, got 3 bottles today and one is from Paterson and I don't have it in my collection. Your's is being sent out tomorrow thanx to a DOPEY E-BAYER who sent it to me instead of you, wish I could send you a bottle that would fit your collection but I hope you like all the things coming your way......
      Jim

 South Dakota crown with a mug base ???? Cool stuff.....and a 7-1/2oz. bottle from Ill., who decided on that size measure ????






 Riverside Bottlers from PATERSON in the very interesting but oddly common 1pint 12 oz. size, very common size here in NJ...Great getting a bottle I needed, that's becoming harder and harder these days......


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: soda bottle
> 
> Received my secret Santa Saturday! I love the two Squats and the coin.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad you like them. Doesn't everyone collect coins?[]  Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## glass man (Dec 19, 2010)

NINA GOT HER PRESENT FROM OLDIHTRACTOR [JOHN] AND I GOT MINE FROM IDIGJARS [PAUL] YESTERDAY AND WAS SO OVER WHELMED HAD TO WAIT TO WRITE ABOUT IT ALL! 

 NINA CAME HOME FROM TAKING MY COUSIN SHOPPING AND I WENT OUT TO MEET HER.

 THERE WERE ONE BIG PACKAGE ON TOP OF ANOTHER ONE ON THE PORCH!!THEY WERE HEAVEY!! I OPENED MINE FIRST AND PAUL HAD SENT BOTTLE AFTER BOTTLE AND A BIG BAG OF MARBLES AND A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS CARD!

 INK AFTER INK THAT WOULD HAVE MADE BROTHER BILL [DOLLAR BILL] JEOLOUS!..TWO SMALL POISONS!..A GLEEMING BIXBY BOTTLE...AN AMBER CHEMICAL BOTTLE!...LIKE I SAID A BIG OLE BAG OF MARBLES...NINA JUST STARED AND I HAD A BIG GRIN ON MY FACE! LAST ..BUT NO WAY LEAST PAUL SENT ME AN OP SHAKER FLUID EXTRACT VALERIAN BOTTLE!

 I NEVER HAD ONE OF THESE EVEN WHEN I COLLECTED ONLY PAT. MEDS 1974-1980! I ALWAYS WANTED ONE!

 PAUL WENT WAY OVERBOARD...BUT PAUL I AM SO VERY THANKFUL TO YOU!

 I THANK YOU LOBES FOR STARTING THIS LAST YEAR AND YOU CHARLIE MAN FOR DOING IT THIS YEAR! WHAT A WONDERFUL THING!

 MORE THEN ALL THIS I THANK THE LORD HE CAME DOWN HERE FOR US AND IS THE GREATEST GIFT EVER...I ALSO THANK THE LORD FOR ALL THE WONDERFUL PEOPLE ON HERE..I AM ALWAYS AMAZED AT THE KINDNESS OF YOU ALL..YALL PUT ME TO SHAME..I LOVE YOU ALL!

 I WILL LET NINA TELL ABOUT ALL SHE GOT AND HOW SHE BRAGGED THAT NOW SHE HAD SOME BOTTLES BETTER THEN MINE![] IT WAS DOUBLEY GREAT FOR HER AS TOMORROW IS HER BIRTHDAY! MERRY CHRISTMAS...THANKS TO PAUL MINE SURE IS!! I THANK YOU BROTHER!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sam, (athometoo), your package went out last Thursday.Should reach Texas by mid week.Merry Christmas!!.[]


----------



## Angelpeace (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been so overwhelmed by the kindness of Oldihtractor (John) that it's taken me a while to be able to come on here and say just how I feel.  Jamie has always been the primary bottle collector in this family and if it weren't for him I never would have developed an appreciation for the hobby at all. Over the years I've tried to help him with his collection, but my own collection was very small and consisted mostly of a few Holy Water bottles that I've grown to love very much. However, when I got home yesterday and saw the two big boxes sitting on our front porch, I was overwhelmed with excitment. Last year, I let Jamie participate in this event, but I chose to sit it out. This year I really wanted to participate, even though I didn't have much of a collection to choose from. Jamie told me he would give me a bottle to send, but I wanted to send something that really meant something to me, even though I knew it wouldn't be something really great. As I watched Jamie open his package, my eyes filled with tears at the generosity shown to him. Then it was my turn.
 First I opened the smaller package in the box, a beautiful minature olive colored whiskey. It was so beautiful. Next package was a gorgeous aqua pint Mason jar, embossed "Mason's Patent Nov 30 1858". The bottom is embossed Moore Bros Glass Co Clayton NJ 6. Next out of the box was an outstanding green blob top bottle embossed Philada Glassworks Burgin & Sons. Jamie recently had to sell all his blob tops so this one is truly special to us both. Next out of the box was an incredible huge case gin, olive green in color and so beautiful that I immediately got up and removed Jamie's puney case gin from it's place of importance and replaced it with my wonderful bottle. Last, but most definately not least, was a clear bottle embossed "Dr. J Kauffman's Angeline Internal Rheumatism Cure Hamilton Ohio". Jamie immediately went to his "Collecting All Cures" by Bill Agee book to look it up. He used to collect cures and he told me that this one is listed as excellent in that book. It wouldn't have mattered to me if it didn't even show up in the book. These gifts have truly blessed me and helped me to find the Christmas spirit that I struggle to find every year. As Jamie stated earlier, tomorrow is my birthday, and this comes close to being as good as the last birthday I spent with my dad before he was killed in a car wreck in 1962. Thank you so much for your kindness and rest assured that soon I'll be posting pictures of all the bottles we both received. We have been richly blessed by getting to know all of you on this forum. It's like Jamie always tells me, "You'll never meet any better people that bottle collectors." You all have proved that to me. Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus and he lives at the Antique Bottle Forum. Now I have some better bottles that Jamie.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad you like them Jim, and glad they made it there safe and sound.


----------



## woody (Dec 19, 2010)

That was a nice post, Nina. "Happy Birthday"!!!![]


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Chuck1188
> 
> Glad you like them Jim, and glad they made it there safe and sound.


 :O)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas Nina and Jamie.....Sure glad you got some nice things for your Birthday/Christmas...Bottle folks ARE good folks.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2010)

It's really great to see all of come to fruition.. I am very proud of all of you!! I'm so glad I stumbled upon this place.. this is an excellent group of good souls..[]

 I really want all of us to consider Lobeycat as the father of this concept and the inspiration for this year's exchange.. Lobes, my friend.. you're a living legend around here! I hope you'll keep finding time to stop in and grace us with your unique form of eloquence!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

> It's really great to see all of come to fruition.. I am very proud of all of you!! I'm so glad I stumbled upon this place.. this is an excellent group of good souls..
> 
> 
> I really want all of us to consider Lobeycat as the father of this concept and the inspiration for this year's exchange


 


 I second both of those sentiments. Thank you Lobey and Charlie and everyone else for making this place what it is.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree with all of you, I joined 7 months ago.
 There was so much learned between now and then.
 I'm thinking about starting my own online museum.
 Thanks to everyone.......[]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow! Now we're talking Christmas cheer.Reading this thread has really lightened up my spirit.Thanks!Bottle people ARE special people.
   MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 19, 2010)

For the past few days I have been trying to think of some way to give everyone here a Christmas present. So what I came up with is a link to a Clipart website. For those unfamiliar with the term, it's those humorous animations like the one below. I tested and re-tested the link first and found it to be totally safe. However, it may not work for all systems, but I'm confident it will for the majority. The site also has various other clipart animations for New Years and other holidays. If you like this sort of thing, it can be a lot of fun. The animations can be easily attached to e-mails or any other applications of that sort.

 There is no need for downloading (unless you want to save their entire collection) and all you have to do is right-click on the animation you want and then "save picture as" to your photo gallery like you would any other image or photo. And then title it accordingly for future use. Some of the animations are stationary, and some are motion. It's easy and fun.

                                                       Here's the link :


http://www.christmas-graphics-plus.com/free/santa-clipart.html

 [/align]
      And here's just one example of the dozens of Christmas animations to select from. This one is titled

                       "Tiptoeing Santa." But I call it "Santa Doing The Boogaloo."  [] 

                    MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL ... I hope you enjoy your little gift.

                                                       SODAPOPBOB


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks  Bob!


----------



## woody (Dec 20, 2010)

I just got my secret santa bottles from BarbaraInCalif. []

 Barbara sent me a beautiful amber blob top "El Dorado Brewing Co. Stockton, Cal."
 And, as a special treat, a bottle of "Orleans Hill Cabernet Sauvignon Organic wine".
 What a great gift, Barbara. Thank you very much and we'll crack open that wine bottle on Christmas day.[] [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2010)

Twas the night before the Caffeine, it was all through my blood, I shook like a rattle I could use a big hug.







 Nice bottle Wood []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> That was a nice post, Nina. "Happy Birthday"!!!![]


 
 Yeah what wood said, Happy B Day Nina! My wifes Birthday is the day after christmas.[]


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 20, 2010)

Just received my bottle gift from Steve/Sewell..........thanks Steve, I do love OP medicines!
 Pic 1


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's Pic 2 in place on top of the bottle cabinet

 Thanks to all who participated in this great yearly event. Happiness all around!

 Happy Holidays Everyone!

 Doug


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

RICKJJ59W ~

 Since I started this animation craziness, I guess it's up to me to make sure you get your hug. I just hope the motion works on it. If not, I'm going to look even stupider than I already do. And please no one take this the wrong way, because this is what you call ...

 "A SELF HUG"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow...The bottles and Christmas Cheer JUST KEEP ROLLIN' IN! Today,...got home from running around and multiple stops at the store, The liquor store for Laur's 100 proof egg nog stuff,....etc, etc,...Even in our small town things are hectic around the holidays,...but anyhow, Mr. Fred likes tease me about my huge rural mailbox...(Found it in a dump)[]...But it's a good thing it's big, because today it was full of packages....These are unrelated to the secret santa thing,...except for a whole lot of Christmas cheer!....First box was from forum member Ron (ktbi)...And he sent me some vr cool Pa. blobs, a hutch and a neat little NY med,...all the way from California....Plus a really nice Christmas card from him and his wife!  Thank you Ron, and Merry Christmas....Love the bottles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

I just want to show the cool detail on the Blatz beer bottle....Check out the little barrels![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

Neat little Yonkers NY pharmacy bottle...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

Detail on hutch....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

And last but not least...Thanks so much Ron,...and Merry Christmas to you and Donna!


 Cool monogram on the Chaz. Motz...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

As if that weren't enough,...There's another package from forum member Cobaltbot, (Steve) With more bottles,...<grinning!> Here's what greeted me upon opening the box...Steve,...really thoughtful and very appreciated,...Merry Christmas to you and yours![]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is my bottle from Dabeel, I did not have a bottle in my collection west of the Mississippi until now!!Thanks Doug the bottles embossing reads as follows: On one side of the bottle it reads        
                                                        MRS NETTIE HARRISON
                                                     AMERICAS BEAUTY DOCTOR
                                                         SAN-FRANCISCO CAL.

 The other side reads                
                                                            MANUFACTURER
                                                          OF FINE COSMETICS                                                
                                                            AND PERFUMERY


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

And here's a cool little blueing bottle that I didn't yet have.... (Steve,...Laur's taking a nap, and I'm waiting to let her open hers.) Again thanks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 20, 2010)

Another picture


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Doug a great bottle, it looks like everyone is having a good time.Again thanks to Lobey for spearheading this last year and again Chuck great job,I left you a voicemail today Cyber.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2010)

I got today, not only my secret santa gifts, but a couple of bottles from my friend Pendigger.
 I'd like to go on ahead and thank Canyoudigit-Aron for my first 2 Case gins. 
 Thank you to madpaddla for the wonderful Ink plus the other case gin.
 But in the excitement of getting them they all got mixed up, so i'll post pics of all of them i different groups.
 Sorry for so many pics

 First pic is of the case gins


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2010)

My first poison


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> RICKJJ59W ~
> 
> ...


 [8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2010)

2 from my home state[]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2010)

My first pontils, and case mold


----------



## peejrey (Dec 20, 2010)

it aint loading my PICS!!!!![][][]

 Since when dose it have to be 100kb
 IT USED TO BE 200[][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

peejrey,...It's only in general chat that there's a size limit...Roger (admin) made it that way so we could have a seperate place to chat about whatever...He just limited the size to save some on bandwidth!....Penn digger told me he sent you a great care package,...now I see he was right!...great bottles sir!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome, guys!! [][]

 Talked to my wife this evening, she stayed in NJ to take care of the pets.. she said there's a package came in the mail from S Carolina.. so heavy she could barely carry it into the house! I am most intrigued as to it's contents, but she won't open it until I get back on Christmas eve.. what'd you send, Pat.. an anvil?? [8D]


----------



## nydigger (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay! I got mine today. I must say this is the most wonderful and diverse group of people I have come across in a forum. I look forward every day to coming here. I an so glad I stumbled across this forum. Merry Christmas everyone! Here are a couple pics of what Jenluvsbottles sent me....Thank you again Jen!


----------



## nydigger (Dec 20, 2010)

2.


----------



## nydigger (Dec 20, 2010)

3.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice barrel mustard Josh!....ain't this place great? Nice choice Jen....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

> so heavy she could barely carry it into the house! I am most intrigued as to it's contents, but she won't open it until I get back on Christmas eve.. what'd you send, Pat.. an anvil??


 


 Charlie,....LoL, maybe it IS an anvil!!![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 21, 2010)

[]I kinda hope it is.. never been the proud owner of one before... [] I'll have it welded to the back of my station wagon and add blacksmithing to my repertoire..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe it's a box of those talking bricks...If you put your ear down near it, can you hear any muffled remarks?[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 21, 2010)

We're gonna have to wait till Christmas eve to find out... it's great to see my parents again, but I can't wait to get back home!! You ABN folks are my best friends now.. I mean that.. be good to each other, 'K? [] see ya soon..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay Charles,...I'm with you on that...MERRY CHRISTMAS and a safe journey home.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 21, 2010)

Received my gift from Woody on Friday night, but just getting the chance to post my THANK YOU now.  He sent a beautifully whittled aqua pint beer from Norfolk Brewery, Boston, Mass and a jar of homemade jam... yum!  I love them both.

 Hope you enjoy your California gifts too.  The wine is a special favorite because it's been made exclusively from  grapes we grow in our organic vineyard.  Hope it brings you Christmas cheer!

 Again, thank you Woody and happy holidays to all,
 Barbara


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This bottle looks familiar Joe.....[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## woody (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: BarbaraInCalif
> 
> Received my gift from Woody on Friday night, but just getting the chance to post my THANK YOU now. He sent a beautifully whittled aqua pint beer from Norfolk Brewery, Boston, Mass and a jar of homemade jam... yum! I love them both.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm glad you liked it, Barbara. I saw on this forum that you collected beer bottles and since I didn't have any from Calif. I thought you might like an older one from the east coast.
 We can't wait to crack open that wine you sent us. [] I don't think I've ever had organic wine but I can't wait to try it out and I'm sure it is good.
 Have a merry christmas and a happy holiday season!!![]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Awesome, guys!! [][]
> 
> Talked to my wife this evening, she stayed in NJ to take care of the pets.. she said there's a package came in the mail from S Carolina.. so heavy she could barely carry it into the house! I am most intrigued as to it's contents, but she won't open it until I get back on Christmas eve.. what'd you send, Pat.. an anvil?? [8D]


 
 Ah, it made there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Zf1Q5hW8o ...........and heavy it is.

 Christmas Eve is a fine time to open it, you might want to set it out for an hour or so before you do []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

> Christmas Eve is a fine time to open it, you might want to set it out for an hour or so before you do


 

 Hey,...maybe it's a rural burglar alarm! []


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 21, 2010)

Got mine in yesterday.  Thanks Joe I love it!  Usually these have very weak embossing, but this one has a really good strike.  Very crude to boot!  

 thanks,

 Brad

 I will try to post a pic of it when I get some time.


----------



## splante (Dec 21, 2010)

Iam so glad you like it  . The area here is amazing, houses date back as far as 162o I will post some pics ot the historical houses,and the privys behind the houses. If you googled Warwick Ri 02888 and followed the river I live in the area near the bridge where the  Pawtuxett river dumps into the bay. Hey hope you are making out ok with the flooding and heavy rain in your area . The only bright side is follow along some rivers when the flooding recedes you will be suprised how many bottles get churned up from the bottom
 Merry christmas
 steve


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  texasdigger
> 
> Got mine in yesterday.Â  Thanks Joe I love it!Â  Usually these have very weak embossing, but this one has a really good strike.Â  Very crude to boot!Â
> 
> ...


 


 Brad,...glad to hear it made it okay,...but more importantly, I'm really glad that you like it! Merry Christmas.[]


----------



## glass man (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> WellÂ  Ho-Ho-Ho aint yall something.
> 
> ...


 

 DANG PAT I LOVE THE BEARD! BEEN TRYING TO GROW ONE SINCE 68 AND ALL I CAN MANAGE IS A HALF-ASSED GOAT-TEE [8D]...IF YOU GET IT CUT MUCH SEND IT TO ME AND I WILL GLUE IT ON MY FACE..[WOULD COVER A LOT OF UGLY UP!] JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 21, 2010)

Got my Secret Santa Gift today from Jacob (soda bottle) . He sent me 4 bottles of various types that included a pontil 12 sided bottle. They will fit nicely with my varied collection. Thanks Jacob and Merry Christmas. []


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine arrived ,but i am waiting at least till the Eve for opening ,maybe


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine showed up today ajohn, but I might wait until at least Christmas eve to open it, also. Not too many people give me anything for Christmas. []  ~Mike


----------



## ktbi (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine came in yesterday afternoon and WOW - do I ever like them.  Thank you Rick. I'm putting them all on my 'Bottle Wall' tomorrow. Merry Christmas to you and your family....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Dec 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention - Happy Birthday to your wife Rick (RICKJJ59W) - the day after Christmas!  My wife's birthday is Christmas day, so I am very familiar with dual celebrations...Ron


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 21, 2010)

Uh-OH.  I didn't wrap Bill's bottle in X-Mas paper.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm lovin this! [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool Ron im glad you got them and like them.[] I was getting worried,about the good ole post office and their timing.
   If your wife's birthday is on Christmas day or the day after its pretty much the same, Merry Christmas/Happy birthday.I learned my lesson, and now I treat them as 2 separate days []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: splante
> 
> I am so glad you like it . The area here is amazing, houses date back as far as 162o I will post some pics ot the historical houses,and the privys behind the houses. If you googled Warwick Ri 02888 and followed the river I live in the area near the bridge where the Pawtuxett river dumps into the bay. Hey hope you are making out ok with the flooding and heavy rain in your area . The only bright side is follow along some rivers when the flooding recedes you will be suprised how many bottles get churned up from the bottom
> Merry christmas
> steve


 
 splante / Steve 

 I have an old paperweight type ashtay on my desk that holds soda bottles just right, and is where I always display my bottle of the month. The one you sent me is sitting there now. Other than through Google Earth I have never been to your part of the country. But just recently I took a "stroll" through your neighborhood, and was able to zoom in so close to your roof-top that I can tell Santa will have no problem landing on it this coming Christmas eve. But whether he delivers any presents or not, I guess depends on which of his "two" list you are on.  Lol

 I got a kick out of your reference to checking out the "rivers." It's funny because we really don't have rivers here in southern California. They are more what you would call dry ditches that fill up and run their banks during heavy rains like we are receiving right now. I'm doing okay personally, but the surrounding county is a mess. So Cal people don't know how to deal with adverse weather like this, especially when water soaked embankments are collapsing and huge trees are toppling over and crunching cars and homes. What many people around the country will be calling a White Christmas we will be calling a "Wet Christmas."  Lol  

 Thanks again for the soda bottle ... and have a historic, safe, and happy Christmas.

 Bob


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2010)

I received my package today from celerycola with two bottles in it.  I will have to post some pics later with the help of JoetheCrow.  Thank you very much!

 PD


----------



## Bixel (Dec 22, 2010)

I received my package today from Slag Pile Digger. I was happy to get an aqua blob top beer, as well as a Brookfield pony insulator. Thanks! Two awesome things in one box....


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 22, 2010)

Kyle, Glad you enjoyed my small Christmas cheer. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! Wish I could have found something Canadian for you.  Michael


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Mine is going Out  today[8D]--to  JVHarp------Enjoy[]


  Mine  went  Out  5 Days ago!-------No word Yet if it got there[]


----------



## Bixel (Dec 23, 2010)

Michael(Slag Pile Digger), Merry Christmas, and all the best in 2011! Let me know when you get yours.... I sent it on the 15th, I hope it gets there soon!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

*Can everyone please check in and let everyone know if all bottles and items arrived???*   Thanks,....


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 24, 2010)

Got mine  yesterday from  Jvharp--------Thanks    Jeff[]-----great  looking  bottle. Did  you Get  my   Package  Yet?[8|]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2010)

Rockhounder,
 The post office called me and said your package arrived Thursday so we're going to take a ride up to pick it up today.It's a beautiful day for a ride in the mountains.Everything (including the air)is so clean and clear after all the rain.


----------



## bottle109 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Rick!!
 did get your bottles and 3 marbles , very nice! I have the smaller version of the 
 Chamberlain&Co they make a nice set together and the Hanna's electro silicon liniment
 I did not have. thank you and have a nice holiday!!!

 Dan, bottle 109

 I will post pictures later, family matters came up.

 And great Idea for the bottle giving! thank you


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone,
 Just an update. Bne74honda and I paired up - but we are worlds apart (Canada /US). I'm guessing that we will both have our parcels arrive sometime after Christmas. I will post pics when it shows up.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 24, 2010)

Got mine just a little bit ago .Thank you Bill for the great barrel H.A.Bartlett shoe dressing from Philada .Very cool bottle!Here a pic.I'll get a shot of it later in the collection of shoe dressings and dyes I have  thats starting to grow.
  THANKS AGIAN.
 AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.
    bill


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2010)

Mike,(rockhounder)
 Got your package!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

Great and noble picture ajohn....You could easily step back into the 1800's.[]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2010)

I couldn't wait till Christmas,I had to open it.
 What a great bottle,sun colored(LOVE the sun colored glass!)California med!!
 Don't tell anyone,cus I'm a jar guy,but I have been collecting sun colored Cal meds for a while now.This is a great addition!Perfect! Thank you and Merry Christmas!
                                                                                       Anthony-John


----------



## ajohn (Dec 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Great and noble picture ajohn....You could easily step back into the 1800's.[]


 
 This is the 1800's......only with a lot of gadgets.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

"Wait a minute, Doc. Ah... Are you telling me that you built a time machine... out of a DeLorean?"[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been waiting all week to post this. And since I just saw Santa flying over I figured it was a good time to plug it in. It goes out to all of the newly found friends I have had the pleasure of communicating and sharing with this past year ... and especially to Cyberdigger for all of his hard work for putting together and maintaining this Secret Santa thread.

                                                ~  SODAPOPBOB & FAMILY  ~

                                                   Thanks to all. And to all a ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 24, 2010)

Im sitting here this Christmas eve reading all the posts while eating a piece  of pumpkin and apple pie with a glass of milk. Good stuff! The pie was good to [8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ABN!!!!!!!!!!! Wishing a merry christmas to all my new found friends and their families..  The Mackeys


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everybody.  I received my bottle from Glassman - Jamie and should have written before now but was covering my buddys job at work this past week as well as my own and was putting in alot of extra hours.  And there are no complaints on that.  I feel blessed to be working.

 I would have been happy with any bottle but I was extremely knocked over by Jamie's generosity.  He and Nina are really great people.  

 My present is an OP Sands Sarsparilla, the smaller version.  I've never had this bottle before and I really love it.  It's nicely whittled.  It's now in my display case.  Thank you again Brother Jamie.  

 Thank you also to Charlie and Lobey for all they do for this bottle forum.  

 There are lots of other great folks on this forum always willing to encourage and uplift others, what a great place to be a part of.   

 Best regards to all and Merry Christmas to all.    Paul  - idigjars


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Hollydays ! Thank you Dean ,this is the first colored druggist i have thanks to  you ,and what an awesome color ! Hard to believe Cleveland was once refered to as "The Forest City",Thanks again i really like those types of bottle necks !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                       Dan you are welcome,there should be one more package containing the bottle i wanted to send ,but i was not sure it would get there on time ,so sent the others to make sure something made it on time hope you like it .Thanks to Lobey and Charlie with out you guys this would not have possible ! Hope everyone has a great Christmas and a very Happy New Year !


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2010)

Another pic showing color variation . This name made me think of the movie Remo Williams


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! I recieved and opened my package today. ATHOMETOO sent me three Uncle Jo bottles.I think they are from the 1930`s and are soda bottles.They are all embossed UNCLE JO.Thank you SAM.I hope you recieved your package.Merry Christmas to all...[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 25, 2010)

I opened your bottle this morning ajohn. That is too cool. I'll have to try and post a pic later. Thanks also for the rock and the sage. Oh, and the card too. All I sent you was a bottle. []  I just noticed you posted a pic of you and the bottle. [] ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay,...*Charlie!!! You did a great job and where are you so I can wish you a very Merry Christmas!!* Best wishes to you and Mr.s Charlie from Lauren and I. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm here.. kinda.. []
 Just got back to NJ last night.. fun driving THAT was!
 I've got some serious posting and catching up to do around here later on today.. till then MERRY CHRISTMAS JOE AND LAUR AND ALL OF YOU!!! []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, here's the bottle ajohn sent. Thanks again Anthony-John.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of the label. I love old bottles that still have their label. Thanks A-J. And your packaging was superb!  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 25, 2010)

Pic 2


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the label. I love old bottles that still have their label. Thanks A-J. And your packaging was superb!  ~Mike


 

 Really nice bottle with a very cool label....Very nice ajohn and Mike!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey Mike,
 Glad you liked the bottle,and I really liked mine.That there rock is a Mexican opal in it's matrix.The sage is for smudging.
 What another great event this turned out to be again this year.Thank you Charlie and Lobe
 for leading the way!Merry Christmas All


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys!! OK I came home to a couple of extremely nice surprises under the tree!! First is this incredibly thoughtful package from Pat:




 Thank you VERY MUCH, my good man!! [][]
 THe pony blob is "Sheehan & Doyle Augusta GA" ..that BLenheim ginger ale is strong and delicious!! I've yet to try the sauces and muscadine cider but I'm sure they're gonna be great too!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

..then there was this totally unexpected gift from Ajohn:





 Big gorgeous ancient Millville Atmospheric Fruit Jar in mint condition and with lid! AWESOME!!
 And of course AJ's signature White Sage smudging stick [] Later on I'll fire it up and pay my respects to Gitche Manitou!
 Thanks a ton, AJ!! I'm deeply obliged!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

You got that right Lobe!! I'm gonna have quite an appetite as well!![8D]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2010)

Cybe,
 I sure hope I put the iron yoke screw clamp in the box[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

You didn't forget.. I'm just glad as can be you said something!! I neglected to dig to the bottom of the packaging!! A big WHSHEEEWWW!!! [] Thank you so very much Anthony John!!!


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2010)

Almost makes you want to start collecting jars, eh???[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

Woody, truer words are seldom uttered!! This jar has a permanent home in the Cyber collection!! []


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2010)

[]


----------



## Dean (Dec 25, 2010)

> Happy Hollydays ! Thank you Dean ,this is the first colored druggist i have thanks to you ,and what an awesome color ! Hard to believe Cleveland was once refered to as "The Forest City",Thanks again i really like those types of bottle necks ! Dan you are welcome,there should be one more package containing the bottle i wanted to send ,but i was not sure it would get there on time ,so sent the others to make sure something made it on time hope you like it .Thanks to Lobey and Charlie with out you guys this would not have possible ! Hope everyone has a great Christmas and a very Happy New Year !


 
 Hello Rick,
 You may need to dig around in your package as there was a second druggist in the box.

 Merry Christmas,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## markh (Dec 25, 2010)

That Maurice's Piggy Park BBQ sauce is some good stuff! Get yourself some barbeque pork, pour it on and enjoy. I used to stop by their restaurant outside of Columbia on the Charleston Hwy on my way home when I lived in Columbia and went to Univ. SC, pick up a pound or two of BBQ, and some hash, yum yum... 
 bet you'll like it!

 Mark


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow ,THANKS again  Dean another awesome bottle ,glad you caught that ,it must have settled to bottom of packing peanuts  ,and glad i save boxes to re-use.Will get a picture up directly of bottle 2


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

I may be a dopey Yankee but I got some tasty treats to take back to Joisey: 5 pounds of pork from Clyde Coopers in Raleigh.. and a few dozen hushpups, some PERFECT slaw.. bag o'rinds of course.. and now with Pat's sauces.. ohhh Lordie!! Bury me in a six foot snowstorm, I'm gonna be in hog heaven for a week!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow,...This is just the very best part of Christmas,...seeing all the cool responses to the great gifts..Thanks for putting a smile on my semi-jaded face everyone! Love it and Merry Christmas once more...[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2010)

Dean ,thank you very much ! My bad for not digging in box ,but was very happy to open box again and find this (thanks for catching it ) Here they are together  .


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2010)

This is the one that i missed ,a real beauty as well ! It is The Moxham Pharmacy Johnstown ,PA    Sweet Castor Oil  3ii .I have yet to find any 3ii bottle with embossing


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2010)

Here it is with the only other Johnstown Pa bottle i have (castor oil too !),Dr,G A Zimmermans East India Castor Oil  Johnstown PA .THANKS again Dean ,very nice bottles !!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice, Digs!! [] 
 You seem to have the knack for taking good bottle pics!

 Well everyone, I had a grand old time orchestrating this gig! I appreciate all the kind words and support.. and hasten to remind all of you it was a group effort! []

 Here's a couple leftovers.. first, the original match-ups on the little hand-trimmed paper slices.. taped together and awaiting my final choice of auction house ..


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

..then there's this book full of names and addresses.. this is going into the vault...!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 26, 2010)

I wasn't in the Secret Santa match ups....but Mike, Rockhounder55 did a random act of kindness and sent me all wrapped a star soda  works  bottle, and an aqua blue star insulator. I was deeply touched. he is such a kind man. 

 After the box was ready to go he tore it open to send me some local sage that grows there, it is different than the kind he got from AJohn. It smells so beautiful. I told Mike, I used to use it all the time and then the local store left that sold it. 

 You lucky people who have it growing in your yards. I will need to learn to wrap it, as that is how I used to buy it...Thanks Mike for being so thoughtful.  I Loved all of my gifts.

 He wouldn't let me send him anything in return, but I will post pics later. My body is doing the payback thing today, as I had the BEST Christmas Day with family and friends who could be there. [][] 

 The random acts of kindness that go on here are so touching ~ We are blessed everyone!
 Thanks again Mike ~
  merry christmas and a happy new year to all ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

You are so sweet, Star!! That was most considerate of Mike to think of you! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

I need to come clean here.. there was something else in the package that Osiaboyce sent me.. a bit of home-grown delicacy that somehow got omitted from the group shot last night.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

..actually my wife took an immediate interest in it and absconded with it on Christmas night.. had to interrogate her as to its whereabouts..[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

..ahhh... here it is!! Thank you Pat!! You're a very thoughtful, generous fellow!! []


----------



## Stardust (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Charlie for you kind words... Everyone has been so nice to me over the years... In the pic are a few other gifts some people here have given me. Now that I know how to re-size pics I may be able to post some. I didn't know how to back then. Thanks again to all who have sent me something in the past. I have been very touched by all acts of kindness. I love you all here. Mike's two are in the front. Thanks again Mike ~ [] Have a Happy New Year ~ stardust


----------



## Stardust (Dec 26, 2010)

My pic came out blurred so I played around, as I like to do and made it blue to make to lettering come out and the star.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 26, 2010)

OK, I nuked it today by mistake [] but I love it....
 [8|] I stopped before it got really dark.
 whew, I was really lucky...
 thanks again Mike ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 26, 2010)

You're quite welcome, Star. I was the biggest Scrooge ever this year, but it helped alot to send those things to you, and to participate in the Secret Santa. Thanks for twisting my arm, Charlie. I'll get you a bundle of sage in the mail, Star, but I'll need to talk to ajohn first to see if I should wait until spring when it's out of it's dormancy before I cut it and send it to you. And I'm glad you had a nice Christmas. Enjoy your 20 inches of snow you're supposed to get. HA!! [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

That's what they call me.. Charlie the arm twister.. usually it's a clean break and heals nice.. []


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 27, 2010)

Kyle (Insulators Rule) Thank You for the wonderful hutch & insulator!!!!! Michael


----------



## Bixel (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally, they arrived!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Each individual success story like this really warms my fuzzies.. I want to thank all of you for joining in and being so good to each other!! It's events like this which make ABN so much more than an online forum.. it's a real community. []
 I haven't finished arranging my sock drawer yet, but right after that I'll go through this post and see what percent of us is confirmed delivered.. if any of you choose not to post, well I can't control that.. but I hope we will all at least give us a quick "Got it thanks" ..
 you know, just for the record.. and so I will finally sleep the night through again.. those cold sweats and night terrors are starting to make me a bit edgy.. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 27, 2010)

No discredit to any of the others (that's not what this post is about) but I just have to say that "slag pile digger" gets my honorable mention for one of the best photos posted! It's absolutely beautiful with the blues and snow in the background. I just wish I was so talented when it comes to photography. Thus, you get my ... (see below). 

 And thanks again to Charlie and everyone else. I personally have really been enjoying this thread. It's one of if not "thee best" thread of all time!

 So, Charles ... Whatta we doin' for New Year's?  Lol  []

 SPBOB


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 30, 2010)

A big thank you to DollarBill for the generous heaping of Christmas goodies that he bestowed upon me.
 A  J.C Pecor & Co druggist from Maysville, KY., replete with mortar and pestle, surrounded by wreaths. A  J.M. Riffee JR Druggist from Covington, KY. A swell F.W. Blesi dose glass from Maysville, KY. and a shiny mint eye wash cup.
 I'm glad that I was a good boy this year. -grin-
 Bill


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sam, (athometoo), I was just wondering if you recieved the two bottles I sent you for the  Christmas exchange?Please let me know if they didn`t arrive.There was a embossed pontiled med and an olive green Udolpho Wolfes.If they didn`t make it, please let me know. Thanks, Tom


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Tom, it's funny.. I was JUST talking to Sam a few minutes ago.. he said he got them and he's extremely pleased with them! He might not be back online for a while so just wanted to let you know..


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Charlie!!! I have to work third shift tonight and was affraid I would not be able to sleep over this.I had all kinds of thoughts running through my head.I wasn`t sure if I insured the bottles either.You made my night Charlie!!! Thanks, I`m glad he liked them.[]


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 30, 2010)

and here is the cure that markh sent me.  thank you and sorry for the late reply.  been out of town with no internet access.  thanks again.  greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 30, 2010)

and a closeup of the embossing.  that is not a crack on the left side.  it is an air bubble.  thanks again mark.  greg


----------



## athometoo (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry about the delay , worked 92 hrs last week . very little computer time . i tried to pm  you but your box was full . the wolfes was a bottle i always wanted . heres a pic of what i got and i am very pleased . thanks again tom .   also heres a link to yours . those are three early ones, the clear one is a three rivers bottle . sam
 http://www.scholarlypursuits.com/unclejo.htm


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 30, 2010)

*RE: wedding dresses sale*

Wedding dresses? WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING WEDDING DRESSES


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2010)

*RE: wedding dresses sale*

Actually, I could use one.. I want to act out a little fantasy I've had for some time now.. []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 30, 2010)

*RE: wedding dresses sale*

I might need one for someone. Oh wait! That never happened. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Dec 30, 2010)

*RE: wedding dresses sale*

Wasn't another girl here before and Woody caught & deleted her or the guy selling wedding dresses? 

 [8|] Or did I just dream this?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 31, 2010)

*RE: Here's your Secret Santa match-ups*

Change it back? OK


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..ahhh... here it is!! Thank you Pat!! You're a very thoughtful, generous fellow!! []


 
  Charlie, I got your package the other week and now the camera has dead batteries. I'll get pics up later. Been real ill for past several weeks w/ high blood pressure ...250 over 145 I think that's some kind of record to survive and Brain Worms I thought. Had a cat scan of my brain Wed. and no Brain Worms or the like....talking about a hurting head[&:][&:][&:] that's an understatement. For weeks it was and a five day run on one[&:][&:][&:][&:]

  Glad ya like everything..the Blenheim is mild....there is a hot too you can get in a spot in NYC.

 To tell the truth the tea was for Mrs. Cyber I figured it was the only homegrown in the box she would like[]

  That sause is the Bomb esp the Maurise [sp] he had it going on till he couldn't keep his mouth shut about non-pc subjects.

  Hope your eyebrows growback ok[][][][][][]

 How did you do that I'm still trying to figger.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 31, 2010)

Really glad you got them Sam.I`m very pleased with the Texas bottles you sent me.It`s like a mini starter collection of Texas bottles.They are all embossed the same too.Thats really cool!!!Thanks again Sam and Charlie and Lobey.Happy new year to all!![]


> ORIGINAL:  athometoo
> 
> sorry about the delay , worked 92 hrs last week . very little computer time . i tried to pm  you but your box was full . the wolfes was a bottle i always wanted . heres a pic of what i got and i am very pleased . thanks again tom .   also heres a link to yours . those are three early ones, the clear one is a three rivers bottle . sam
> http://www.scholarlypursuits.com/unclejo.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2010)

The first of March marks the one year anniversary of my membership on Antique-Bottles.net. Thanks to everyone ... It's been a "Blast!"   []   And with so many members tapping into this particular thread, I thought this would be a good place for me to say  ...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay. A gift came from far away in todays mail. It was from my (not really secret) secret santa - Bne74honda (Brian). It was blue on the outside.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2011)

And blue on the inside as well.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Brian. I love the cobalt bottle. Its going to look great in a window. It has vertical ribs and embossing of "NOT TO BE TAKEN" on the front. If I am not mistaken, this is my first (and so far only) poison bottle.

 Thanks again to Brian and Charlie and happy new year everyone. Hope we all do as well this year as some of those other crawlspace people. (I don't want to mention any names but the town of Willmington come to mind.)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 16, 2011)

OK, I got me some batteries for the camera...........well actually I found the ones I've been hunting for two weeks, and they had been right in front of me the whole time.

  W/ all that said here's the bottles I got from Charlie. 

 One is a neat little 3 color "Champ" and the other a "Nemo". I guess it was the favorite drink of whalers.

 Thanks Charlie


----------



## glass man (Jan 16, 2011)

SOME NICE OLD BOOKS BACK THERE PAT! ONCE WENT TO OUR LIBRARY AND THEY WERE SELLING ALL THEIR OLD BOOKS FOR A QUARTER A PIECE...MANY ON THE CIVAL WAR LATE 1800S EARLY 1900S. 1837 "CHEROKEE LAND LOTTERY",22 BOOKS ON NATIVE AMERICANS SMITHSONIAN INSTITUTE..1877 TO 1922..MANY MORE.I WAS GRABBING THEM AS FAST AS I COULD PILING THEM UP! GOT ALL THE GOOD ONES BEFORE PEOPLE EVEN NOTICED..THEN I REMEMBERED...I HAD NO MONEY...HAD MY 8 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER AND TOLD HER TO SIT BY THEM AND TOLD THE LIBRARIANS ABOUT ME GONNA BUY THEM....GOT MORE MONEY SELLING THESE BOOKS THEN I EVER DID SELLING BOTTLES!THEY WERE JUST OLD IN THE WAY BOOKS TO THE LIBRARY PEOPLE!! JAMIE


----------

